# Is the Mighty Press Lite a decent light production H press?



## twistedlight (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello guys, Im about to get started in heat press t shirt printing. Im looking for a heat press that is affordable, durable, and that I can possibly eventually resell. Im wondering what presses you guys and gals own, and which presses should be avoided. Just visually looking at some presses and reading other posts in this awesome forum, Im still not sold on any entry level press I've seen.

I did notice that the least expensive HIX press has a uncomfortably small pressing area, along with a cheap looking clamp handle, but it costs around $300.

Same with the two lower end jetpress hobby presses which have that same little weak looking pressure clamp. Though I like the 12" 14" Clamshell, and it has a timer, along with a decent price at around $420-460.

The one that looks pretty durable and well made that Im leaning towards is
the Mighty Press Lite 11" "14. Nothing fancy about it, but it looks like it would last awhile just the way its built. Price is good too at $375. 

If anybody has any comments to make about any of these presses, or another press that you own, please do so. Id like to get a few opinions from people that have already had experience with some of these presses, or any other entry level models. 

I really dont want to invest more than $500 including shipping in a press that I will most likely not churn out 1000 shirts a month with. 

Aloha!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

From what I've seen and heard, most any press should do a pretty good job. The only brand I'd suggest avoiding would be Geo Knight because of an electrical problem they have refused to address for years.


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i like the mighty lite.it 369$price tag is the lowest on line that i can find so far. also it the litest 36 pounds.free shipping to new york.

thats was the last time i checked.the free shipping an price may have changed.

good info on the geo knight presses.thanks i will spread the word.

peter


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think from what I have heard it is a good press.... Good luck and happy pressing ... JB


----------



## Bagz1009 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm planning in purchasing a Mighty press MP 11x15 clamshell press. I'm trying to offer a deal to purchase it less than $250. However, I'm also in the middle of purchasing the Geo Knight Jetpress 14 for $300. I am a novice and currently have the old geo knight Jetpress 12 with no temperature or pressure setting. I have been doing vinyl transfers with the preset temperature of 375 degrees . 

I thought the Jetpress 14 was a good deal for $300 and mighty press mp 11x15 was a good deal for less than $250... I just haven't "committed to the final transaction". Should I get both coz it's a good deal? Or should I stick to one and which one? I noticed that the might press lite doesn't have a pressure knob in the one I'm looking at. Does it have one? If so, where can I purchase the "knob" itself and maybe I can just screw it on. 

I am just learning, so a commercial press is not in the plans but I do want something that will last awhile, is good quality, and good for 50-100 shirts/products a month.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

For the kind of money that you want to spend why don't you consider a quality import that has similar 'bells and whistles' to an upscale domestic press?


----------



## Bagz1009 (Jan 10, 2014)

I wanted a reputable heat press brand wherei dont have to front a big chunk of money. Right now, I'm learning a hobby of heat pressing items. 

I ended up purchasing the Geo Knight Jetpress 14. I was so excited to use it... Before I turned it on, it smelled like "cigarettes." So I took a a soapy sponge and wiped down the rubber padding on lower platen. A few hours later, I turned on the Jetpress 14, prepress shirt.. then applied the transfer vinyl, and pressed on again... I took shirt out and it looked fine... However, I ended up smelling something being burnt... I thought that was just the smell of it getting hot. Afterall, that was the scent I smelled when I turned it on two weeks ago--at the pawnshop, for testing... 

I examined the platen and saw a "fuzz ball" on top platen--in between the welded steel frame and the "hot plate." I removed it and it look like it was insulation--the type of insulation home builders use for walls and attics--the pink fuzzy insulation. I turned off the press and saw light light smoke coming out from the temperature setting knob. I watched the hairline smoke just come out through the space of the temperature knob...

Is this common? I am planning on returning it to the pawnshop I. Ought it from. There's a 30-day return. 

Disappointed, i bid on the mighty press mp 11x15 and won. should I return the geo knight or is it fixable?


----------

